# After my first trimming



## MarkG (Oct 3, 2018)

This scape is only a month old. Completed the first trimming as some of the stems were taking off. What do you think?


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

That look really nice. If you don't mind, will you scape my tank too? 125g


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkG (Oct 3, 2018)

lemuj said:


> That look really nice. If you don't mind, will you scape my tank too? 125g
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM, but sure, I can if you want.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

looking sharp


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

MarkG said:


> This scape is only a month old. Completed the first trimming as some of the stems were taking off. What do you think?


Beautiful tank ! that piece of driftwood in the lower middle quadrant seems a little out of place though. it's blocking those beautiful stones  lol


----------

